# Has anyone tried the Moshi baby carrier



## crwilson (Mar 13, 2007)

I know that these are fairly new - has anyone tried one yet? I'm trying to pick out a baby carrier for my SIL and wondering if this would be a good option.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Have you checked over at www.thebabywearer.com? I know there are reviews and threads on the Moshi there. It certainly looks spiffy!


----------



## crwilson (Mar 13, 2007)

thank you - I just checked those reviews out. Looks good so far...


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm curious too. If you happen to get one, do share your SIL's review. It looks like there's some quilted padding on the head rest area, which is nice.


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

I saw one of these at the fashion show I was in yesterday - didn't get to try it myself, but it looked good. For whatever that's worth.


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

I briefly tried one a few weeks ago, and it was really comfy! It also felt sturdier to me than the Beco, but it's prettier (to me) than the Ergo. I liked it so much I've been stalking the website waiting for her to re-open (the website had said the 16th, but they're still closed).


----------

